# Poland to Greece in late October/November



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,

We currently are sat in Finland and looking to start planning our route to Greece for December.

It looks like the best route for us would be down through Croatia,Bosnia,Montenegro, Albania etc. Is this route going to be generally clear weather wise? I have read that the road conditions are poor at the best of times. Would November be a bad time to go and would we need to get winter tyres/snow chains?

Unfortunately we need to be back in the UK in January so we will be getting the ferry (I think) from Greece to Italy and drive up through France on the way back. This is assuming the ferry from Greece to Venice runs all year?

Thanks for the help!

James


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We took a different route at the same time of year as you are planning for. Check out our blog for the trip. Weather wasn't too bad, but we were all too aware of running ahead of snow. In fact we only really got that once we hit Greece. Inland northern Greece can be very cold.

Lesley


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I would actually recommend that you travel to Greece via Romania and Bulgaria as the main arterial routes are of a fairly good quality and this gets you into eastern Greece. You could always travel back up via Albania, Montenegro if you wanted to avoiding the ferry should timings allow.

Matt and Laura did a similar route at a similar time of year - might be worth a look: www.mattnlaura.co.uk

User Don Madge will be best placed to provide more info on the Albania route as he travels this route yearly en-route to Greece.

Will be watching your trip over on your blog http://www.wanderingeurope.co.uk !


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. Will check both blogs out. Adde That was our original route and iv forgotten the reason why we have rules it out. Will recheck it all through.


----------

